# Astra GSI



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Finally got round to getting my partners car cleaned up !

The car has been sat for 6 years now and had faded in places to pink.

The car was machine polished first with Autobrite RESTORE and then with Autobrite ENRICH and finished off with Autobrite RUBY WAX, as well as all the usual stuff like Tar, Clay, Iron etc etc.

Hope you all like. Plenty of before during and after pics ( BUT ALOT MORE AFTER PICS  ).......

BEFORE:





































DURING




























AFTER


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

:doublesho top effort Mark :thumb:
I love the look of these Astra's in GSI form


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Brilliant turnaround Mark. Looks like you've made the right career move!


----------



## mjh760 (Dec 6, 2011)

Top job and stunning finish mark, well played fella :thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great turn around :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks a different car great work mark.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Hardsworth said:


> :doublesho top effort Mark :thumb:
> *I love the look of these Astra's in GSI form*


My partner Maria does too mate - this was her pride and joy ( she has owned it from new ) and its only done 67,000 miles, but it broke down 6 years ago and we never had money to get it fixed.

But now we have and its almost ready for the road - just got some brakes to sort out and a little engine work and get it down for the MOT


----------



## Jeremiah (Apr 6, 2012)

Top job Mark :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Cracking job Mark, dont suppose there will be many left with such low mileage!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks good. some correction shot would have been god, sun gun shots before n after.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

MarkSmith said:


> My partner Maria does too mate - this was her pride and joy ( she has owned it from new ) and its only done 67,000 miles, but it broke down 6 years ago and we never had money to get it fixed.
> 
> But now we have and its almost ready for the road - just got some brakes to sort out and a little engine work and get it down for the MOT


What exactly was wrong with it Mark?

lovely cars, i've got a corsa sport sitting in my drive, about to make way in the bay for a redtop though. cracking engines!


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

i will always love shiny red cars!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cracking result's fella :thumb:

luv the car

I have a soft spot for the Gsi Astra's


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Jordan said:


> What exactly was wrong with it Mark?
> 
> lovely cars, i've got a corsa sport sitting in my drive, about to make way in the bay for a redtop though. cracking engines!


For years we thought the Head Gasket had gone, but thanks to another DW Member ( dsolds) we found out that the problem with the engine was nothing more than a PCV Valve. We still have this to get done, but we can get it done now that we know the engine itself is basically sound 

Corsa sounds cool mate


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

what a fantastic looking car.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks great, I bet they were chuffed with that!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

That's one clean looking MK3 GSi, always had a soft spot for them. Can't believe that has been sat outside for 6 years and is that condition (after your hard work obviously). They are getting rarer now!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Fantastic job Mark and the Astra looks superb. These Astra's are getting thin on the ground now so I don't blame you for keeping it and in that condition its looking like Show quality.
I might have a little something that might be handy for the Astra so I will have a look for it and then you can have it mate FOC.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Great work there Mark:doublesho, by any chance did you take paint measurements to check how much you removed to achieve the finish?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Shinyvec said:


> Fantastic job Mark and the Astra looks superb. These Astra's are getting thin on the ground now so I don't blame you for keeping it and in that condition its looking like Show quality.
> I might have a little something that might be handy for the Astra so I will have a look for it and then you can have it mate FOC.


Thanks mate. My plan is to try and get it fixed, MOT'd and back on the road without Maria knowing so I can surprise her with the keys and MOT pass certificate for her birthday.

She thinks I have polished it up only to practice machine polishing


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

bigslippy said:


> Great work there Mark:doublesho, by any chance did you take paint measurements to check how much you removed to achieve the finish?


Yes mate, I did, and I wrote them down somewhere. I will dig them out.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> Yes mate, I did, and I wrote them down somewhere. I will dig them out.


Don't be using your lottery numbers now Mark:lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

bigslippy said:


> Don't be using your lottery numbers now Mark:lol:


:lol:

My lottery numbers have never been any use for anything else !!!!

:doublesho

:lol:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Is it a real GSi? Theres no bonnet vents and the sideskirts look wrong plus im sure the door handles should be colour coded


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Thats excellent Mark! Get them front tyres pumped up though!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> Is it a real GSi? Theres no bonnet vents and the sideskirts look wrong plus im sure the door handles should be colour coded


Yes it is a real GSI - Its a phase 2 GSI limited edition - the phase 1 Gsi had the bonnet scoup, but the phase 2 didn't.

And the side skirts are original - in fact, the whole car is an original phase 2 Gsi except for the alloys.

As taken from Wilkipedia......

_The GSi ceased production in 94 but was then too updated in 1997, with the engine being replaced for a lower-powered but more modern 'Ecotec' version (2.0l 16v with 134 bhp) the bodykit was slightly altered on these models - a longer rear spoiler with integrated brake light, fluted side skirts, a bonnet without vents, and removal of the GSi16v badging from the bumper and tailgate (replaced by the later chrome effect Vauxhall Astra 2.0 16v badging). The second phase GSi's had air conditioning available as an option._


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

supeb effort ,these cars are now getting very rare


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Zetec-al said:


> Thats excellent Mark! Get them front tyres pumped up though!


Thanks mate.

I am getting 4 new tyres for it soon as its been stood on these tyres for the last 6 years and they have started to perish a little.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Top job mark very tidy GSI now looks very nice


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

looks minted now mate,classic car for the future,top work mate!


----------



## Dre (Jun 6, 2010)

Great job Mark! Stunning results with the AB products!


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Got loads from the course then. Glad to see that you're getting on well. Take care.
Ash


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

its pics like these that make me wanna order a machine polisher right NOW!
Amazing job Mark :buffer::thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

great turn around


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Dre said:


> Great job Mark! Stunning results with the AB products!


Thanks mate. I know you are interested in the AB Correct It range, so just to let you know, I love the range - so easy to use and great results.

This whole car was done only using Autobrite products.....

Banana Gloss Shampoo
Curious
Magifoam
Just The Tonic
Purple Rain
Clay Bar Fine
Berry Blast QD ( as a Clay Lube )

Restore
Enrich
Ruby Wax
Project 32

Bubblegum Trim
Berry Blast Gel
Clear Vue

Extreme Clean Wheel Cleaner
Citrus Wash
Jaffa Clean


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Mark if you're partner ever decides to part ways with the GSI give me a shout!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Tidy,good job :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Fantastic job Mark! That looks great!


----------



## SJW_OCD (Dec 30, 2009)

Top job pal:thumb: Amazing turnaround!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow lovely Astra. The red paint is looking fantastic! 

If my GTC looks like this in 10 years or so, I would be chuffed.

Great work :thumb:


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Superb turnaround. Remember a mate years ago used to get to use his old mans company one. I think it was a ecotec 2.0 16v CDX auto so could be the same engine?? Seemed such a rocket to us 18 year olds with 1.0 polos and 1.3 escorts. Lol

Dont think his mum could drive a manual so they had to have the cdx.

Great work and good luck with the mot.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome job Mark, these kind of details are always the most rewarding


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Jesus thats some turn around! Get them tyres checked, the pressure looks low?


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Cracking turn around mate! Looks really smart :thum:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow what a transformation.

You made it look much newer than it actually is.

Top results


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

WOW What a transformation. good work


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

cracking work Mark - glad you getting it back on the road!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

top work as always Mark! :thumb:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work buddy :thumb:


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

great work. ive got a standard red gsi too


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Can't see pics bandwidth exceeded


----------

